# Stolen Kona from the University of Oregon



## cshimam2 (Jul 6, 2014)

My roommates bike that I was using was stolen the the University of Oregon campus. The cable lock was cut straight through.

Its a red Kona Honky Tonk with aluminum fenders.








(this isn't the bike just a picture of the same model and color pulled from the internet)

If you have any information about this please let me know.


----------

